# تفاصيل الابواب........مساعده بليز..



## never submit (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم اخواني واخواتي؟

محتاجه الى تفاصيل الى الابواب الخشبيه مثل locks,top of door ,,threshold,sill ...etc.
يعني كل التفاصيل المتعلقه بالابواب الخشبيه فقط

رجاء ساعدوني في اقرب وقت ممكن وارجو الا تخدلوني اذ اني اعتمد على الله ثم عليكم

اختكم 
never submit


----------



## سـليمان (19 ديسمبر 2008)

انواع عمل الابواب الخشبية
كبس عادي وكبس مصري واشكال اسلامية سويدي
انواع الخشي سويدي مقنو سنديان اوربي شرق اسيا


----------



## never submit (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي سليمان شكرا لك على الرد لكن طلبي هو قياسات هده التفاصيل مثلا قفل الباب بتفاصيله الداخليه و الوصله او نوع المفصل الدي يربط بين الباب والجدار والاطار الدي يحيط بالباب وغيره من التفاصيل التي تتعلق بالباب
اما بالنسبة لانواع الخشب فلا يهم اي نوع من انواع الخشب

اختك
never submit


----------



## حسن مشهور (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت العزيزة
التفاصيل المعمارية للأبواب الخشبية كثيرة ومتنوعة ، وتحتاج الكثير من الوقت لرسمها .
هذه بعض المواقع لنماذج أبواب ، وكذلك تفاصيل أوتوكاد . أرجو أن تكون مفيدة .
الأول ، الثاني ، الثالث ، الرابع ، الخامس ، السادس ، السابع 
كما يمكنك عمل بحث على الإنترنت عن خردوات الأبواب الخشبية (Wooden Doors Hardware) أو (Wooden Doors Ironmongery) وستجدين الكثير من التفاصيل عن: أقفال الأبواب (Door Locks)، 
مقابض (Door Handles) ، 
مفصلات (Door Hinges)، 
مصدات (Door Stoppers)، 
رفاصات (Door Closers) ... وغيرها .​ 
أرفق هنا تفصيلة متواضعة لإطار باب (Door Frame) ، وكما ذكرت ، هناك العديد من التفاصيل طبقاً لتصميم الباب وإستخداماته .





وكما ترين هنـا ، فتـفصيلة إطار الباب تتوقف على طريقة تنفيذه .. إذا كان الإطار بكامل سماكة الحائط .. أو إذا كان الإطار موضوع على حرف الحائط .. وربما يكون الباب موضوع في منتـصف الحائط . ولكل حالة تفاصيلها كما ترين .
سأحاول كلما أمكن أن أضيف بعض التفاصيل لنماذج أخرى من الأبواب .
وبالتوفيق .​


----------



## never submit (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك اخي حسن مشهور؟
شكرا لك على هدا الرد القيم والغني بالمعلومات
لكن كما اشرت سابقا انني قمت بالبحث عن العديد من التفاصيل لكن كل ما احصل عليه هو صور جميله لكن بدون قياسات ولان المطلوب هو تفاصيل الابواب الخشبيه بجميع القياسات فهذا ما دعاني الى الاستعانة بكم اذ اني لا اجد هذه القايسات فقد اجد المطلوب لكني لا استطيع رسمه مره اخرى بسبب عدم وجود هذه القياساتقياسات

ما وضعته هنا جميلا ايضا ولم اجده من قبل لكن تنقصه ايضا القياسات

شكرا لك اخي مرة اخرى و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

اختكم
never submit


----------



## never submit (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخي حسن مشهور انظر الى هذا الموقع
http://www.marvin.com/default.aspx?page=CAD_Drawings 

تجد الكثير من الأبواب فهو موقع ممتاز لكن اجده مبهم بعض الشيء وايضا لا اجد المعلومات موضوعه بشكل مرتب

اختكم 
never submit


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الإبنة العزيزة
كما قلت لك الموضوع متشعب وخصب ويحتاج الكثير من العمـل .
أرفق لك بعض المواقع .. وستجدين فيها الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة إن شاء الله .
أما بخصوص المقاسات ، فسأحاول عمل إسكتش يوضح أنواع ومقاسات الأبواب وإطاراتها كي تستطيعي إعداد الرسومات المطلوبة .
المواقع هي:
الأول ، الثاني ، الثالث ، الرابع ، الخامس ، السادس ، السابع ، الثامن ، التاسع ، العاشر .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## never submit (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي حسن مشهور على هذا المجهود الكبير الدي قمت به وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

اكرر شكري مرة اخرى 

اختكم
never submit


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 ديسمبر 2008)

إسنكمالاً لموضوع إطارات الأبواب الخشبية أضيف :

تصنع الأبواب الخشبية من ألواح ذات مقاسات قياسية (تجارية) :
2"10x" أو 2"12x" وبأطوال مختلفة تبدأ من 7 أقدام (2,10 متر) وحتى 12 قدم (3,60 متر) .
لذا يحرص النجار على إختيار ألواح الخشب طبقاً لتصـميم الإطار (Frame) والأبواب بصفة عامة . فكما ترين في المثال (الإسكتش) مقاس الإطار الصافي (أي بعد قص اللوح الخشبي وتنظيفه وصقله ) هو: 45 230x مليمتر . 
لذا فأنسب قياس للوح الخشب هو: 2"12x" (أي 50 x 250 مليمتر) حيث يتـيح هذا المقاس إقتطاع جزأ بسيط من اللوح (أي هدر أقل) ومن ثم صقل اللوح وتجهيزه ليتناسب والمقاس النهائي المطلوب (كما في الإسكتش: 45 230x مليمتر) .​ 
أما بالنسبة لطول الإطار ، ففي الغالب يختار النجار لوح بطول 8 أقدام (2,40 متر) رغم الهدر البسيط ، وقصّه للإرتفاع المطلوب للباب (في الغالب 2,20 متر) . وقد تكون طريقة تثـبيت الإطار سبباً في إرغام النجار على إختيار مقاس أكبر من ألواح الخشب ، ما يتسبب في هدر في لوح الخشب غير مبرر. فكما تعرفين أنه رغم أن مقاس الباب الفعلي (الذي نراه) هو 90 220x سم إلا أنه هناك جزأ من الإطار مخفياً أسـفل بلاط الأرضية (بداعي إحكام التثبيت) . ورغم معالجة الجزأ المخفي من الإطار (أسفل البلاط) بدهان مقاوم للطفيليات والرطوبة إلا أنه على المدى البعيد يصاب ظفر الإطار بالعفن وتتسرب إليه العتة .​ 
وكثير من المعماريين يفضلون تركيب الإطار أعلى بلاط الأرضية لتفادي هذه المشكلة .​ 
أما الإطار الثانوي (Sub-Frame) ويكون غالباً من ألواح بلايوود (بسمك 16 أو 18 ملم) معالج بدهان واقي أو بطبقة بلاستيكية (ويسمى Marine Plywood ) ويتم تركيبه (بإستخدام كانات حديدية مجلفنة ) أولاً على فتحة المباني (مكان الباب) ويكون بارزاً من الجهتين بمقدار سمك البلاستر ، ليتم إنهاء البلاستر على حوافه (أي يكون دليلاً لسمك البلاستر حول فتحة الباب) . وبهذه الطريقة نحافظ على إطار الباب من التلف مستقبلاً .
وهنا يجب على البناء أن يراجع جدول مقاسات الأبواب وتفصيلة تركيب الباب ليتم إحتساب سمك الإطار الثانوي من الجهتين وإضافته لفتحة الباب الواردة بالجدول ، ليكون عندنا في النهاية الباب ذو المقاس النهائي الذي أردناه .​ وأرفق توضيح لفكرة مقاس اللوح الخشب:




وأرفق الإسكتش مع المقاسات :




​


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 ديسمبر 2008)

never submit قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي حسن مشهور انظر الى هذا الموقع
> http://www.marvin.com/default.aspx?page=CAD_Drawings
> تجد الكثير من الأبواب فهو موقع ممتاز لكن اجده مبهم بعض الشيء وايضا لا اجد المعلومات موضوعه بشكل مرتب
> ...


 
لقد دخلت على الموقع ، ووجدت به الكثير من التفاصيل المفيدة . وهذه إحداها :





وأضيف هذا الموقع لخردوات الأبواب (Door Accessories)​


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وجدت لك أيضاً هذا الموقع وبه العديد من التفاصيل لـ " عتبة الباب" (Door Threshold) وأيضاً تفاصيل لمانع الحشرات والمياه والغبار ..
أرجو أن يكون مفيداً .


----------



## سـليمان (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مبدع حقيقي 
وشكر للمهندس حسن


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لا اعرف طريقة ارسال ملفات Dwg يا ريت لو ترسل *****ك فسوف ارسل لك مجموعة كبيرة من التفاصيل المعمارية للأبواب والشبابيك الخشبية
Plumb_eng7815***********


----------



## حسن مشهور (22 ديسمبر 2008)

MOHAMED9572 قال:


> لا اعرف طريقة ارسال ملفات Dwg يا ريت لو ترسل *****ك فسوف ارسل لك مجموعة كبيرة من التفاصيل المعمارية للأبواب والشبابيك الخشبية
> Plumb_eng7815***********


 
الأخ/ محمد
يمكنك رفع الملفات التي لديك على أحد مواقع مشاركة الملفات التالية:
http://ifile.it
http://www.4shared.com
وعليك التسجيل أولاً ، ثم رفع الملفات ، وإدراج الوصلة (Link) هنـا ليتمكن الكل من الإستفادة .
وشكراً


----------



## حسن مشهور (22 ديسمبر 2008)

إستكملاً لموضوع الأبواب الكبس (Flush Doors) ، أضيف بأنه يتم تجميع الهيكل الخشبي الداخلي للباب (Core) بإستخدام مسامير متعرجة ، وكبس ألواح البلايوود من الجهتين مستخدمين الغراء .. وبعد تمام الجفاف يتم قص وضبط مقاسات الضلفة ، ثم تركيب إطار من نفس نوع خشب / تشطيب البلايوود . كما في الصورة المرفقة :




سأقوم برسم نموذج لإطار باب مع ضلفة بالمقاسات وإدراجها هنا قريباً .


----------



## never submit (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالك اخي حسن مشهور؟

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر على ماقمت به لمساعدتي
ولا اعرف كيف ان كانت كلمة الشكر تكفي على جهدك الكبير...
وقد ساعدتني فعلا في انجاز قدر كبير من المشروع اذ لم اكن اعرف كيف يمكنني ان اجدها والحمدلله انني استطعت ان اجدها بفضل الله ثم بفضلك

و بصراحه المعلومات جدا قيمه 

سلمت يداك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

واكرر شكري مرة اخرى

اختكم 
never submit


----------



## حسن مشهور (6 يناير 2009)

هذا رابط لتفاصيل أبواب أرجو أن يكون ذو فائدة :

http://ifile.it/spd34gb


----------



## alileith (7 يناير 2009)

اخي لعزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة لاالله وبركاته 
اسهل طريقة هي ان تحمل الblocks من الأقراص الملحقة ومكتبات الاتوكاد 
او ان تستعمل design center وهي طريقة سريعة وسهلة ويتيح لك البحث على ما تريد حتى من خلال النت لاحظ الصور المرفقة


----------



## سـليمان (8 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بويوسف007 (6 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 مايو 2009)

جزاكم اله خيرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## meil7l7 (30 يوليو 2009)

ياريت تفاصيل ابواب وشبابيك حديد


----------



## مهندسة عسل (20 فبراير 2010)

حقيقي الله يجزاكم الخير 
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 

الحمد لله على طول بستفيد من موقعكم
بس في الحقيقة كنت اليوم حايسة في موضوع
كنت محتاجة لتفاصيل لباب خارجي من الحديد وعلاقة مفصلاته مع السور لمشروع وماكنت الاقي شي
إزا كان في الإمكان تدلوني على مواقع معينة أو شركات محددة ياليت
وأنا راح أحاول أدور في المواقع االلي انتوا حاطينها
والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## زهره علي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

اسعدني الانضمام للمنتدى حيث اني كنت ابحث عن ضالتي فوجدت جزء منها 
اشكركم جميعا


----------

